# SanDisk Launches World's First 1TB SD Card



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 20, 2016)

```
<strong>PHOTOKINA, COLOGNE, GERMANY, Sept. 20, 2016</strong> – Western Digital Corporation (NASDAQ: WDC), a global storage technology and solutions leader, today unveiled its SanDisk<sup>®</sup> 1TB terabyte (TB) SDXC™ card prototype at the world’s leading trade fair for photo and video professionals. With increasing demand for high resolution content, such as 4K and 8K, the company continues to push the boundaries of technology with solutions that support the exponential growth of data-intensive production demands.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“Showcasing the most advanced imaging technologies is truly exciting for us,” said Dinesh Bahal, vice president, product management, Content Solutions Business Unit, Western Digital. “Sixteen years ago we introduced the first SanDisk 64MB SD™ card and today we are enabling capacities of 1TB. Over the years our goal has remained the same; continue to innovate and set the pace for the imaging industry. The SanDisk 1TB SD card prototype represents another significant achievement as growth of high-resolution content and capacity-intensive applications such as virtual reality, video surveillance and 360 video, are progressing at astounding rates.”</p>
<p>Since the introduction of the record-breaking <a href="https://www.sandisk.com/home/memory-cards/sd-cards/extremepro-sd-uhs-i">512GB SanDisk Extreme PRO<sup>®</sup> SDXC UHS-I Memory Card</a> at Photokina 2014, Western Digital has proven it can nearly double the capacity in the same SD card form factor using proprietary technology. Higher capacity cards expand the possibilities for professional videographers and photographers, giving them even greater ability to create more of the highest quality content, without the interruption of changing cards.</p>
<p>“Just a few short years ago the idea of a 1TB capacity point in an SD card seemed so futuristic – it’s amazing that we’re now at the point where it’s becoming a reality. With the growing demand for applications like VR, we can certainly use 1TB when we’re out shooting continuous high-quality video. High-capacity cards allow us to capture more without interruption, streamlining our workflow, and eliminating the worry that we may miss a moment because we have to stop to swap out cards,” said <a href="https://www.sandisk.com/home/extreme-team/sam-nicholson">Sam Nicholson</a>, CEO of Stargate Studios and member of the American Society of Cinematographers.</p>
<p>Western Digital will be demonstrating the SanDisk 1TB SDXC card prototype and showcasing its newest offerings at Photokina, Hall 02.1 Stand A014.</p>
<p><strong>About Western Digital</strong>

Western Digital Corporation (NASDAQ: WDC) is an industry-leading provider of storage technologies and solutions that enable people to create, leverage, experience and preserve data. The company addresses ever-changing market needs by providing a full portfolio of compelling, high-quality storage solutions with customer-focused innovation, high efficiency, flexibility and speed. Our products are marketed under the HGST, SanDisk and WD brands to OEMs, distributors, resellers, cloud infrastructure providers and consumers. For more information, please visit <a href="https://www.hgst.com/">www.hgst.com</a>, <a href="https://www.wd.com/">www.wd.com</a>, and<a href="https://www.sandisk.com/">www.sandisk.com</a>.</p>
<p><strong>About SanDisk</strong>

SanDisk, a Western Digital Corporation (NASDAQ: WDC) brand, provides trusted and innovative flash storage products that have transformed the electronics industry. SanDisk’s quality, state-of-the-art solutions are at the heart of many of the world’s largest data centers, and embedded in advanced smartphones, tablets and PCs. SanDisk’s consumer products are available at hundreds of thousands of retail stores worldwide.</p>
<p>For the latest SanDisk news visit www.sandisk.com, or find us on our social channels:

Facebook: <a href="https://www.facebook.com/sandisk">www.facebook.com/sandisk</a>

Twitter: <a href="https://www.twitter.com/sandisk">www.twitter.com/sandisk</a>

Instagram: <a href="https://www.instagram.com/sandisk">www.instagram.com/sandisk</a>

YouTube: <a href="https://www.youtube.com/sandisk">www.youtube.com/sandisk</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 20, 2016)

That's pretty crazy to think a full TB on an sd card. 

Of course I have personally not seen any reason to have anything bigger then 32 GB. The whole not "putting all my eggs in one basket". If I fill a 32 gig card it's probably time to swap to a new one as that is a lot of photos on one little card.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 20, 2016)

I said many years ago at some point our whole lives, jobs, the lot, will be on a single card, perhaps even one day that card/chip will be under the skin. Mr Moore was not far wrong with his prediction and so far things like storage capacity move so fast it makes you wonder if a time will come where we no longer bother to calculate storage capacity, it will simple be sold as. . . _"Enough"_. In the mean time, 1TB SD card, amazing! I still have a 10MB MFM 5 1/5 inch full height 4 platter IBM hard drive on the shelf, not so long ago it was in use along with 360K 5 1/4 FDD's.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 20, 2016)

Too many photos will be lost in one go if that card fails.


----------



## d (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm not interested in using this for my cameras, but I think it would be novel to have as time-machine backup drive for my MBP's 500GB internal drive. Sure it would take a while to complete the initial backup, but after that I think it would be ok with the periodic snapshots - they're not going to take too long.


----------



## AcaPixus (Sep 20, 2016)

1 TB of i.e. EOS 6D RAW images - that is about 40.000 images - now, if only we had a battery technology to keep up with that


----------



## Talley (Sep 20, 2016)

For high bit rate videos guys.

I just bought a 256GB that will now allow me to record up to 1hr of video clips from the 5K in my 5D4.


----------



## zim (Sep 20, 2016)

That is amazing....... price? :'(

Raid 1 anyone 8)


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 20, 2016)

Talley said:


> For high bit rate videos guys.
> 
> I just bought a 256GB that will now allow me to record up to 1hr of video clips from the 5K in my 5D4.



Indeed.. I make 1TB about half an hour of raw 4k at 60fps.

if you want more you'll need a bigger card!


----------



## Chris Geiger (Sep 20, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> Too many photos will be lost in one go if that card fails.



It's only about 4 hours of video recording time on a 5D IV.


----------



## mitchel2002 (Sep 20, 2016)

that is a bigggggg sd card 
only for video folks

and the one stupid guy useing the a99ii with 42mp at 12fps


----------



## mnclayshooter (Sep 20, 2016)

This card isn't too big as many are alluding to (or blatantly stating) here. It is just simply ahead of most of the rest of the technology available to "fill" it up quickly. 

Face it, if you like it or not, computers get faster, hard drives/storage devices get bigger/higher capacity while usually physically getting smaller. Cameras continue to produce higher resolution and larger files. It's a simple series of sinusoidal waves of capacity/speed available vs hardware capability to fill it up that we're all along for the never-ending ride on. There will be a time when we look at a 1TB card and think it is paltry in comparison with whatever capacity is needed to store our 3D holographic photography for use in our virtual reality visualization rooms... I will have a robot named Rosie that takes care of all of the household and I will be working in a sprocket factory and have a dog named Astro along side me, if my research on the subject has taught me anything. 

Point being, this is great news that they can pack all of that into such a small container (and probably still have room to go even larger in a future iteration). At some point, we'll be shooting 100MP or 200MP or 800MP photos, the number of files to size of storage device ratio will be back in line with what we're used to in comparison to a 1TB card... the only challenge is, by then we'll have 1PB or 1EB cards or some kind of pure unlimited cloud storage solution that we can access freely from any location via next-generation wireless technology.


----------



## testthewest (Sep 20, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> This card isn't too big as many are alluding to (or blatantly stating) here. It is just simply ahead of most of the rest of the technology available to "fill" it up quickly.
> 
> Face it, if you like it or not, computers get faster, hard drives/storage devices get bigger/higher capacity while usually physically getting smaller. Cameras continue to produce higher resolution and larger files. It's a simple series of sinusoidal waves of capacity/speed available vs hardware capability to fill it up that we're all along for the never-ending ride on. There will be a time when we look at a 1TB card and think it is paltry in comparison with whatever capacity is needed to store our 3D holographic photography for use in our virtual reality visualization rooms... I will have a robot named Rosie that takes care of all of the household and I will be working in a sprocket factory and have a dog named Astro along side me, if my research on the subject has taught me anything.
> 
> Point being, this is great news that they can pack all of that into such a small container (and probably still have room to go even larger in a future iteration). At some point, we'll be shooting 100MP or 200MP or 800MP photos, the number of files to size of storage device ratio will be back in line with what we're used to in comparison to a 1TB card... the only challenge is, by then we'll have 1PB or 1EB cards or some kind of pure unlimited cloud storage solution that we can access freely from any location via next-generation wireless technology.



Well perhaps that's true...perhaps they hit a wall. I mean: 60 years ago they thought the fusion reactor was a think soon to be achived. The moon landing made people dream of visiting the mars soon. But instead the moon hasn't been visited for a long time, and fusion reactor for enegy production is as far off as it was before it seems.

So maybe you are right (at least it seems more likely than a mars visit in my lifetime), but it wouldn't be the first time people got overoptimistic.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 20, 2016)

What took them so long. I have two Sandisk 200GB micro SD cards in my portable audio player and they're _really_ small. To be fair though, they're only lowly Ultra cards and not Extreme Pro. Sandisk and Samsung both make a 256GB card, but they're silly expensive for not much more space. Ain't technology grand?


----------



## emko (Sep 20, 2016)

this is very interesting you could with a 5D3 shot RAW on a CF and RAW on SD and never delete the SD card just keep it as a backup for like 40k pictures


----------



## lion rock (Sep 20, 2016)

Except writing to SDcard is slow.
-r



emko said:


> this is very interesting you could with a 5D3 shot RAW on a CF and RAW on SD and never delete the SD card just keep it as a backup for like 40k pictures


----------



## IglooEater (Sep 21, 2016)

So I could have all the pictures I've ever taken on one card... That's one big card. It's interesting though- imagine keeping an entire backup of your computer in your wallet on a couple of these.


----------



## Otara (Sep 21, 2016)

Given Im currently backing up to a 1tb hdd as I read this, this is very welcome news.

Backing up on camera wise, can copy from CF to SD on 7D2 as a batch whenever you want, no need to do it constantly. Very useful when you find your CF card reader isnt where you thought it was.

As in about 3 years from now when 1tb sd becomes affordable for me, this will be great.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 21, 2016)

emko said:


> this is very interesting you could with a 5D3 shot RAW on a CF and RAW on SD and never delete the SD card just keep it as a backup for like 40k pictures



yes. But fps rate and buffer will take a big hit, when using SD slot on 5D3. Especially writing RAWs to both CF and SD card.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 21, 2016)

Chris Geiger said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Too many photos will be lost in one go if that card fails.
> ...



I don't think the 5D IV can record 4K video to SD cards


----------



## Etienne (Sep 21, 2016)

Otara said:


> Given Im currently backing up to a 1tb hdd as I read this, this is very welcome news.
> 
> Backing up on camera wise, can copy from CF to SD on 7D2 as a batch whenever you want, no need to do it constantly. Very useful when you find your CF card reader isnt where you thought it was.
> 
> As in about 3 years from now when 1tb sd becomes affordable for me, this will be great.



True.
Also for travel, even if it's not super high speed. Twenty of these would give duplicates of 10TB of data, and weigh almost nothing.


----------



## kingrobertii (Sep 21, 2016)

> I don't think the 5D IV can record 4K video to SD cards



It can


----------



## Etienne (Sep 21, 2016)

kingrobertii said:


> > I don't think the 5D IV can record 4K video to SD cards
> 
> 
> 
> It can



That's good. SD cards are a lot cheaper than CF, and you'll need a lot of them to get through a day at 4K


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 21, 2016)

Look at this - I just developed a "prototype" 2TB SD card ;D. I think it's hilarious they unveiled a "prototype" - i.e. a new label. How ridiculous.


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 21, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> Look at this - I just developed a "prototype" 2TB SD card ;D. I think it's hilarious they unveiled a "prototype" - i.e. a new label. How ridiculous.



an empty box with a label is called a space model.

prototypes usually perform as described at room temperature.. they may have made 100 to get one that worked.. but it will have worked at least for a while.

a bit like Canons 250MPix prototype.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 21, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> Look at this - I just developed a "prototype" 2TB SD card ;D. I think it's hilarious they unveiled a "prototype" - i.e. a new label. How ridiculous.



lol! great! can i pre-order?


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 21, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Look at this - I just developed a "prototype" 2TB SD card ;D. I think it's hilarious they unveiled a "prototype" - i.e. a new label. How ridiculous.
> ...


Sure, but I only accept bitcoins


----------



## worldwidewax (Sep 21, 2016)

My very first computer had a HDD of 4GB and I thought back then I will never be able to fill it with content. And now this! Actually great for to hear the capacity for SD gets bigger and bigger. As a travel photographer I really need space.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 21, 2016)

worldwidewax said:


> My very first computer had a HDD of 4GB and I thought back then I will never be able to fill it with content. And now this! Actually great for to hear the capacity for SD gets bigger and bigger. As a travel photographer I really need space.


You're making me feel old...my first computer had 64k, yes, kilobytes of RAM, and stored files on a cassette tape - ahh the Commodore 64: 







And I bought a huge (at the time - seriously) 8MB CompactFlash card for my first digital camera...


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 21, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> worldwidewax said:
> 
> 
> > My very first computer had a HDD of 4GB and I thought back then I will never be able to fill it with content. And now this! Actually great for to hear the capacity for SD gets bigger and bigger. As a travel photographer I really need space.
> ...


----------



## Kim Bentsen (Sep 22, 2016)

What is the point in announcing a PROTOTYPE of a SD card?

About as interesting as a prototype of an ethernet cable.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 22, 2016)

Kim Bentsen said:


> What is the point in announcing a PROTOTYPE of a SD card?
> About as interesting as a prototype of an ethernet cable.



lol. The only point is announcement hoping some people will not buy [competitors] cards today, but patiently wait until that prototype matures into an actual product. ;D


----------



## d (Sep 22, 2016)

Kim Bentsen said:


> What is the point in announcing a PROTOTYPE of a SD card?



Gives you time to scrape together the $500 you'll likely need to buy the thing!


----------



## COBRASoft (Sep 22, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> worldwidewax said:
> 
> 
> > My very first computer had a HDD of 4GB and I thought back then I will never be able to fill it with content. And now this! Actually great for to hear the capacity for SD gets bigger and bigger. As a travel photographer I really need space.
> ...



C64... where is the time . The last real computer... Ok, after Amiga that is . Today we just spoil memory too much. Back in the days, they did a LOT with 64K RAM (of which only 32 or so was available for programs).


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 23, 2016)

A couple of years ago I was playing with 8051 processors for embedded applications (professionally). 32kB of RAM, 16MHz maximum clock speed, 1Meg EEPROM. It's amazing what can be accomplished in such a small space. The key difference these days is you can run the entire "computer" off one zinc-air button cell.


----------



## pvalpha (Sep 24, 2016)

COBRASoft said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > worldwidewax said:
> ...


If you were into the demo scene... They still do a lot with 64kb of ram.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ6ZzJeWgpY <- this is one I just found for the PC - 64 kilobytes of code drove this animation. Granted the shaders and such are from a top of the line card, but still...


----------



## JonAustin (Sep 24, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> You're making me feel old...my first computer had 64k, yes, kilobytes of RAM, and stored files on a cassette tape - ahh the Commodore 64:
> 
> And I bought a huge (at the time - seriously) 8MB CompactFlash card for my first digital camera...



Wow, you are old! My first computer was an Epson QX-10, which ran CP/M on a 4MHz Z80 CPU with a whopping 256KB of RAM, two floppy disc drives, an external 300bps modem and the amazing(-ly useless) Valdocs application suite! (I'm too embarrassed to say how much I paid for it ... it seems like an astronomical sum for a PC, even after 30+ years of inflation!)

The CF card in my first digicam was also 8MB ... that'll hold a fair number of 1.2MP images!


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 25, 2016)

You're missing the point of these cards - yes they can be used for video, but really the space that needs them is the time lapse folks. I've filled their 512gb cards for a few different projects, where I have ac power, but may not have access for a few days or weeks.

Lexar does a 512gb CompactFlash, but that's it. The largest Cfast is 256gb. If sd is the large/slower/cheaper medium going forward, I'm fine with it.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 25, 2016)

My first computer had 1k. The ZX81.
It was easy to write a program in basic by hand and run out of RAM...lol


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 27, 2016)

Halfrack said:


> You're missing the point of these cards - yes they can be used for video, but really the space that needs them is the time lapse folks. I've filled their 512gb cards for a few different projects, where I have ac power, but may not have access for a few days or weeks.
> 
> Lexar does a 512gb CompactFlash, but that's it. The largest Cfast is 256gb. If sd is the large/slower/cheaper medium going forward, I'm fine with it.



of course!.. well I've learnt something new today, thanks.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 27, 2016)

Halfrack said:


> You're missing the point of these cards - yes they can be used for video, but really the space that needs them is the time lapse folks. I've filled their 512gb cards for a few different projects, where I have ac power, but may not have access for a few days or weeks.
> 
> Lexar does a 512gb CompactFlash, but that's it. The largest Cfast is 256gb. If sd is the large/slower/cheaper medium going forward, I'm fine with it.


agreed!
I did a time lapse (to be rendered into a 4K video) of a 14 meter dish being assembled... 19 days and 50,000 pictures later, I had 700GB of images to process. Every day I had to swap in a new 64G card. One big card would have been a lot easier....


----------

